# Sensible Soccer - cant get joy stick to work



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2015)

Bit of a long shot this.

Just downloaded sensible world of soccer from GOG - but to get the joystick to work with it you have to download a patch (swss++). But I cant find it anywhere - all the links on the fan forums are dead and protracted google searches got nowhere. 

Anyone got a copy of the patch - or any links?

Would love to roll back the years with the ol' sensi soccer - but you jsut cant do this playing on the key board.

cheers in advance!


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 22, 2015)

Did you check the thread on the GOG forum?

http://www.gog.com/forum/sensible_soccer_series/joystick_multiplayer_yes

http://www.gog.com/forum/sensible_soccer_series/swos_logitech_joystick


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow, what an oldskool thread


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Did you check the thread on the GOG forum?
> 
> http://www.gog.com/forum/sensible_soccer_series/joystick_multiplayer_yes
> 
> http://www.gog.com/forum/sensible_soccer_series/swos_logitech_joystick



Tried this again - and found I _can_ configure the joystick but it wont go left when you try and play the game. This is a recognised problem - but the solution they offer doesn't work with my joystick. Grrrrrr......


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't think SWSS++ is a patch as such. It appears that if you run SWOS with the commandline SWOS++ it just launches the joystick configuration. DOSBOX is a MS-DOS PC emulator, and is required to run old DOS games e.g. Sensible Soccer.

http://www.sensiblesoccer.de/forum/index.php?topic=25312.0


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 22, 2015)

Woah, there's a Mac compatible version of SWOS on there too


----------

